# charge me up



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2013)

what is the ratio of speed of an electron (mass =9.1x 10^-31) to a proton (mass=1.6 x10^-19) as they travel in parallel but opposite directions (and why?)


----------



## Wendy (Mar 5, 2013)

Really fast?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wendy said:


> Really fast?



yeah but why?


----------



## Clark (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this a homework question?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2013)

Clark said:


> Is this a homework question?


yeah but i already know the answer and how to derive it..i posted it because its somewhat intuitive for laypersons


----------



## Clark (Mar 5, 2013)

What's the carrot?
Don't want to spin my wheels for nuttin'.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2013)

don't know, but they will be slowing down since they will attract


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2013)

oh, i should say they start from rest..but its not relevant as its a ratio question


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 5, 2013)

the opposite but parallel is my way of saying they are influenced from the same sources (without getting too technical about the experiment)..since electrons and protons have the same but opposite charge (q) and they experience the same sources , the only relevant matter is their difference in mass (but by Newtons second law concerning kinetic energy ..you have to square the answer ..but more a formality for this post)..so the answer is ..when all things equal ..electrons move 42 time faster than protons


----------



## Rick (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like you've been reading Particle at the End of the Universe

The discovery of the Higgs Boson.

Crazy stuff that melts my brain:sob:


----------



## gonewild (Mar 5, 2013)

If two particles are moving in parrallel can they also be on the same exact plane?


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

gonewild said:


> If two particles are moving in parallel can they also be on the same exact plane?



If the particles are really waves:sob:

At least electrons have mass. Bosons are mass-less particles 

I have no clue to what I'm saying, just regurgitating my melted brains from reading the book:sob:


----------



## gonewild (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> If the particles are really waves:sob:
> 
> At least electrons have mass. Bosons are mass-less particles
> 
> I have no clue to what I'm saying, just regurgitating my melted brains from reading the book:sob:



Is a wave something? Or is it just a shape?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 6, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Is a wave something? Or is it just a shape?



it's a verbalized construct to help us put the behavior of particles into some context ..a basic assumption to work from..when quantum physicists figure it out they will get back to us ..but for now..a wave is more like a behavior and can be conceptualized using math (like a sine /cosine wave)

this problem is classical mechanics (Newtons 2nd law) and disregards any fluctuations on the quantum level


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 6, 2013)

gonewild said:


> If two particles are moving in parrallel can they also be on the same exact plane?



only if they fly the same airline


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> If the particles are really waves:sob:
> 
> At least electrons have mass. Bosons are mass-less particles
> 
> I have no clue to what I'm saying, just regurgitating my melted brains from reading the book:sob:


some bosons have mass


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> some bosons have mass



Is that bisons or bosons


----------



## gonewild (Mar 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> Is that bisons or bosons



It has to be bosons because bisons move in herds not waves.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 6, 2013)

1: 7.5 x 10^12


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 6, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> 1: 7.5 x 10^12



the question was a ratio of speeds , not the debt of the US


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 6, 2013)

:rollhappy:


----------



## Hera (Mar 6, 2013)

What's the air speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 6, 2013)

Hera said:


> What's the air speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?



Faster than ****.


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2013)

Hera said:


> What's the air speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?



Wasn't that part of a Monty Python skit?

European or African?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2013)

You are all too funny!


----------



## Ruth (Mar 9, 2013)

I sure don't know, but my husband said it is approx. 1:1


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm with Ruth, 1

If they are moving in parallel, being accelerated by the same forces (magnets), they are behaving like a wave phenomena. They must be moving around the track in opposite directions at EXACTLY THE SAME speed, just in opposite directions because their charges are opposite.


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 11, 2013)

That would make it -1, because they're moving in opposite directions.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 11, 2013)

number one...its a ratio problem (nothing to do with vector dynamics therefore no need for signs)

number two..this has to do with kinetic energy...mass is the constant (different for both particles) and must be taken into account

number three..never said anything about magnets, beyond the scope of this problem

number four...i already explained the answer

Even particles with mass have to obey newtons 2nd law .. F=ma or kineti energy = .5 mass x (velocity) ^2 where energy of a system is conserved.. So KE electron equals KE proton.. The .5 would cancel out. Mass of each is given.. So all you have to do is square the ratio of the masses and you get the ratio of the velocities


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 11, 2013)

Think of the difference between a bus and a scooter.. It takes much more energy to move the bus than a scooter .. So with the same energy a scooter will go much faster than a bus


----------



## gonewild (Mar 11, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> Think of the difference between a bus and a scooter.. It takes much more energy to move the bus than a scooter .. So with the same energy a scooter will go much faster than a bus



At that speed a scooter can't possible go in a straight line.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 11, 2013)

gonewild said:


> At that speed a scooter can't possible go in a straight line.


sure it can...newton's first law..but the driver will probably disintegrate


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2013)

i think the wheels would fall off, first. also it depends on what gears are in the transmission


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 14, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> i think the wheels would fall off, first. also it depends on what gears are in the transmission



i was referring to vehicles driven by the Flinstones..no transmissions :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> sure it can...newton's first law..but the driver will probably disintegrate



And reassemble in another time dimension??


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> And reassemble in another time dimension??



sure...if Micheal J Fox can do it


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> sure...if Micheal J Fox can do it



Wouldn't you need a Delorean instead of a scooter?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 15, 2013)

Rick said:


> Wouldn't you need a Delorean instead of a scooter?



Depends on which episode you live in.


----------

